

11 Top Tips for a Successful Technical Presentation - bdfh42
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/11TopTipsForASuccessfulTechnicalPresentation.aspx

======
bigtoga
For the non-MSFT programmers here, Scott Hanselman is well known in the MSFT
community as one of the top authors and speakers for ASP.NET and .NET in
general. The man is awesome.

------
tonystubblebine
I've always liked Mark Jason Dominus' Conference Presentation Judo talk:
<http://perl.plover.com/yak/presentation/>

~~~
DenisM
that was pretty weak, actually.

------
sanj
One that I've used successfully is to consciously transform my "um"s and "ah"s
into moments of silence.

Instead of looking fumble-y, I look thoughtful.

